# Trailfestival im Harz - Himmelfahrt 2003



## Pan (31. Januar 2003)

Wer will mit???

Würde gerne das WE über Himmelfahrt zum Biken in den Harz.
Das Ganze soll von seiner Grundausrichtung her seeeeehhhr traillastig werden(Forstautobahnen ab(g)rasen kann ich auch woanders):


Tante Ju - gehaltvoller Trail runter von der Hanskühnenburg; quasi Fall-Linie, gespickt mit kleineren lockeren Sprüngen.
Günther-Schmidt-Trail - technisch schwierig auf Felsgrat, verblockt
Wasserfall-Trail - knackiger Singletrail auf dem man um Riesen-Granitblöcke herumturnt
Graben-Trail - 48 km Wurzelpassagen, Felsblöcke, knackige Anstiege und Achterbahn-Downhills
Magdeburger Weg
Heinrich-Heine-Weg
Pionierweg
Knollen-Abfahrt
usw etc pp

Startpunkt soll Torfhaus sein. Das liegt schön zentral, um m.E. diese Traumtrails alle relativ bequem erreichen zu können.
Die Anreise sollte am Do. bis 10:00 Uhr erfolgen, dann kurz einchecken und ab auf die Piste!! Freitag und Samstag nochmal schön krachen lassen und anschl. Abflug - macht drei Hammertouren bei zwei Übernachtungen.

Als Unterkunft hab ich die Torfhaushütte (www.torfhaushuette.de) ins Auge gefaßt und schon mal schnell ein Kontingent Schlafplätze gebunkert.

Kosten? Axo, 14,-- Ü/F (DAV-Mitglieder 11,-- hehehe). Halbverpflegung optional 8,-- obendruff.

Bis Ende Februar benötige ich eine verbindliche Teilnehmermeldung, um die Schlafplätze (2 und 3-Bett-Zimmer) auch fest blocken zu können, sonst gehts möglicherweise ab ins "Sammellager".

Bis 25. März erfolgt eine Anzahlung von 11,-- pro Person und Tag (dient gleichzeitig als Stornogebühr)


Interesse, Statements, Gegenvorschläge???

=============================================
*Zusammenfassung:*
_(Eingefügt von Rabbit am 03.05.2003)_

*Anreise:* Do. der 29. Mai 2003 bis *12:00 Uhr*!!!!

*Abreise:* So. der 01. Juni 2003

*Ort:* Torfhaushütte

*Kosten:* s.o.

*Teilnehmerliste:*
_zuletzt aktualisiert von Rabbit: 28.05.2003, 16:18 Uhr_ 

Rabbit
Kaiowana
Foxi
Dave
Evil (zu Dave+Steve)
Steve
Hattrick
IGD (nur Sa.+So.)!
Tracer (nur Sa.+So.)!
evtl. Andreas (nur Sa.+So.)!
Rainer
Beppo
STEF1
Haerta
Me (Pan)
[/list=1]
Es folgen die Heim-/Zelt-/Bullischläfer 
Schlaffi 
Mr. Kanister
Lupus
Stefan
boarder24
[/list=1]
_Himbeertoni und seine Freundin mußten leider aus beruflichen Gründen absagen. 
Gerrit hat heute ebenfalls absagen müssen (25.05.2003)
Bischi ist dann heute kurzfristig auch noch was dazwischen gekommen (28.05.2003)_
=============================================


----------



## Rabbit (31. Januar 2003)

Bin dabei!  


Wolfswarte
Der Satzstieg

Was spricht dagegen, auch den Sonntag noch zu nutzen???
Ich meine ja nur so, wegen dem gerade dann einsetzendem Trainingseffekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (31. Januar 2003)

Hmm... wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat die IBC noch eine andere Veranstaltung im Harz an Himmelfahrt geplant... Also ich will niemanden davon abhalten sämtliche Harztrails abzureiten, aber ich glaub ein anderes WE wäre dafür besser geeignet... (z.B. 1.Mai )


----------



## Quen (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Hmm... wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat die IBC noch eine andere Veranstaltung im Harz an Himmelfahrt geplant... Also ich will niemanden davon abhalten sämtliche Harztrails abzureiten, aber ich glaub ein anderes WE wäre dafür besser geeignet... (z.B. 1.Mai ) *


...ist wohl die "Alternative"!?


----------



## Bischi (1. Februar 2003)

Hört sich alles sehr gut an ...  Ich les´ auch immer nur "Trail" .. "Abfahrt"    muss man da nirgendwo hoch  

mfg, Bischi

ach ja: Wer näht die Fahne?!?


----------



## himbeertoni (1. Februar 2003)

warum trägst du dich bei harzsturm ein , und machst doch was eigenes an himmelfahrt?


----------



## Pan (1. Februar 2003)

Weil die Teilnehmerliste nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist.


----------



## Quen (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Weil die Teilnehmerliste nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist. *


Genau... ich stehe da nämlich auch noch drin!


----------



## Kaiowana (2. Februar 2003)

Hallo auch,
ich interessiere mich sehr dafür.
Ich wäre gern dabei. Wo muß ich mich eintragen?
Wollen wir dann nicht auch noch am Sonntag Biken (wo wir doch gerade da sind)?

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Rabbit (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Wer will mit???
> 
> Die Anreise sollte am Do. bis 10:00 Uhr erfolgen, dann kurz *


Da hätte ich doch noch einen Einwand. Mag ja sein, daß es für dich ein Katzensprung ist. Aber wir hier aus dem hohen Norden benötigen vermutlich 3-4 Std. für die Anreise!

Ich möchte daher für eine ander Uhrzeit plädieren:

mind. 12:00 Uhr!
Ich reise nicht so gerne in der Nacht


----------



## Bischi (3. Februar 2003)

Fahrt Ihr da jetzt nur Berg hoch oder auch mal richtig runter  ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (3. Februar 2003)

Hi Bischi!

Torfhaus liegt auf ca. 820müNN. 

Dass heißt, da geht es dann auch schon mal "richtig" runter. Z.B. den "Heinrich-Heine-Weg" bis Ilsenburg auf ca 250m. Und immer nett verblockt - da denkste Du bist aufm WE-Trip in Nord-West-Kanada!! Mußte dann schon mal aufpassen, dass Du Deine Printe nicht ebenx baden schickst - der Trail führt nämlich direkt an der Ilse lang.


----------



## Bischi (3. Februar 2003)

Hmmmm...  nasser als letztes Jahr kann ich nicht werden . Oder was glaubste, wie ich den Bach überquert hab´ um vom Wald auf die Strasse zu kommen, wo Rainer mich dann wiedergefunden hat.


----------



## foxi (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ich möchte daher für eine ander Uhrzeit plädieren:
> mind. 12:00 Uhr!*



nichts dagegen ich schlaf auch gern, meine aber Ankunftszeit max oder bis 12:00Uhr.




> da denkste Du bist aufm WE-Trip in Nord-West-Kanada!!


Ich liebe sowas 

Verlängerung bis Sonntag ? von mir aus gern, wenn use guide so mag.
Achso ja, bin dabei


----------



## foxi (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Oder was glaubste, wie ich den Bach überquert hab´ um vom Wald auf die Strasse zu kommen *


Bestimmt hast Du die Ideallinie gefunden 
Die (gedachte) Linie, auf der man am schnellsten sein Ziel erreicht. Die idealste Linie ist natürlich die Gerade, denn sie ist wie in der Mathematik gelernt, die kürzeste Verbindung zweier Punkte. Ein wirklicher Biker hat das im Gefühl, und auf der Suche nach dieser Linie schreckt er auch vor Bäumen, Gräben und anderen Hindernissen nicht zurück - Weiter So


----------



## himbeertoni (3. Februar 2003)

werde wohl auch das event wechseln 

(zumal ich aus der nähe komme)

hauptsache das man kein störfaktor wäre, ihr kennt euch ja alle..?!

gruss, toni the himbeer


----------



## Bischi (3. Februar 2003)

> ihr kennt euch ja alle



klar...     da sind Rabbit und Rainer und Pan und foxi ...  

Ich glaub´ die beissen nicht 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (3. Februar 2003)

tu ich mal dabei sein tun machen 

bringe meine freundin mit, hoffe es sind noch nen paar mädels dabei.......


----------



## Pan (3. Februar 2003)

Okokok....vielleicht gar nicht mal schlecht (warum, dazu später mehr):

Anreise Do. bis 12:00 Uhr, anschl. Einchecken, Happen mampfen und um 13:00 Uhr Start zur ersten Tour (ca. 45km). Wenn ich da mal gaaanz vorsichtig (wir müssen ab und an auch mal berghoch) mit nem Alpen-Schnitt und Pausen 6 Std. einkalkuliere, wäre die Tour so gegen 19:00 Uhr beendet. Da die Sonne dann ja auch schon etwas höher steht, haben wir zudem noch ein dickes Zeitfenster nach hinten offen.

Von Torfhaus gehts erstmal gleich über die Skipiste und lecker Trails runter zum *Ecker-Stausee*. Anschließend über Scharfenstein- und Hermannsklippe hoch keulen zum *Heinrich-Heine-Weg*. Über Bremer Hütte vorbei an den *Ilsefällen* runter nach Ilsenburg. Das ist ein ziemlich heftiger (!!!) Trail der (mindestens) Kategorie "Magdeburger Weg". Wem das zu freeride-hardcore-mäßig ist, hat allerdings die Möglichkeit auf parallel verlaufender Schotterpiste ins Tal zu rauschen.

Aber eigentlich fährt man die Forststrasse nur, wenn man oben mitm Gesicht aufgetitscht ist und dann schnell nach Bad Harzburg zum Nähen muß! 
Wieder andere nehmen den Wech nach Schulterprellungen durch lose Gabelschäfte..usw. usw.!!!  

Jetzt gehts wieder hoch über Ilsestein, *Paternosterklippen* zur Plessenburg und ein paar Weizen ziehen. Weiter geht es über einen Holzbohlenweg zu den *Zeterklippen* (tolle Aussicht!) in Richtung Brockenstraße. Je nachdem, wie wir im Zeitplan liegen, können wir dann kurz hoch bis zum Gipfel. 

So, und da es nun schon hoffentlich nach 18:00 Uhr ist und ebenfalls hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu viele Rotsocken unser Vorwärtskommen be- oder gar verhindern, fahren wir über die Holzbretter des *Goetheweges* (lecker!!!) wieder ab Richtung Torfhaus. 

Je nach Zeit, Lust und Kondition können wir auch noch einen Schlenker über den Kaiserweg runter zum Oderteich einbauen. Von dort würden wir über den Märchenweg zurück zur Unterkunft fahren.


----------



## schlaffi (4. Februar 2003)

Ich glaub ich werde mich sicher zu euch gesellen   
da unser eigendliches Harztreffen oder Harzsturm oder was auch immer durch irgend welchen Schwachsinn demontiert wurde. 
Außerdem liegen mir die Trials doch besser als ne Schotterpiste Güntersberge - Brocken
und ich kann mir sicher sein , daß hier keiner beisst   
Ich brauche aber wie immer keine Unterkunft ....ich bin Heim oder Bullischläfer.


----------



## foxi (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schlaffi _
> *Ich brauche aber wie immer keine Unterkunft ....ich bin Heim oder Bullischläfer. *



dann nimm den Bulli, wir wollen doch wohl am Vatertag nen ordentliches genießen


----------



## Pan (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schlaffi _
> *Ich glaub ich werde mich sicher zu euch gesellen
> *



Damit wäre das Risiko des allzu häufugen Verfahrens auch schon mal minimiert!!


----------



## Pan (5. Februar 2003)

*Über den Acker und Wolfswarte*

*Start: 10:00 Uhr*.

Los gehts auf parallelem Trail 2km an der L504 entlang Richtung Altenau. Dann die Straße gequert und nun am *Clausthaler Flutgraben* entlang durch die Moorlandschaft gecruist. Ein herrlich schmaler Trail immer parallel zum Wassergraben. Jetzt rechts auf der Straße (leider) ein kurzes Stück bis *Stieglitzecke*. Hier unsere letztjährige Klettereinlage (manch einer erinnert sich vielleicht noch, hehehe) diesmal DOWNHILL bis zum *Großen Wehr*.  Hoch keulen bis zur *Ackerstraße* und (wenn wir ihn denn finden!!) bald links auf ausgewaschenem Waldweg  und in Serpentinen über butterweichen Waldboden bergab  nach *Sieber*  der *Günter-Schmidt-Trail*!!

Danach rauf zur *Hanskühnenburg* und Einkehr. 

Anschließend gehts an die nächste echte Harzer Downhill-Delikatesse  *Tante Ju*!! Über Luftwurzeln, Rampen und Felsblöcke, die wie überdimensionierte Harzer Roller aussehen, in Fall-Linie runter nach *Riefensbeek*. Danach gehts zunächst gemütlich wieder zurück zum *Großen Wehr*. Hier weiter auf Singletrails für Einsteiger eine ganze Weile am *Morgenbrodstaler Graben* und *Dammgraben* entlang  und dann gehts los: Auf  ca. vier Km sind jede Menge Hm zu überwinden. Über einen kurzen, aber brutalen Anstieg geht es an den *Okersteinen* entlang auf fast 920müNN steil bergauf zur *Wolfswarte* (Grandiose Aus- und Fernsicht garantiert!!). 

Danach folgt noch ein letzter begeisternder, weil verblockter und steiniger Downhill über einen Weg, der fast wie ein Bachbett aussieht, hinunter nach *Torfhaus*.


Höhen-/Kilometer? Keine Ahnung!! So kombiniert bin ichs noch nicht gefahren. Schätze mal max.1200-1600/60-85. Ohne Gewähr!!!


----------



## foxi (5. Februar 2003)

echt lecker 
Man Du kannst einen das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lassen - Thanks


----------



## Pan (5. Februar 2003)

*Zur Schalke und über den Rammelsberg*

*Start: 10:00 Uhr*

Los gehts wieder auf parallelem Trail an der L504 entlang Richtung Altenau und dann auf legendärem *Magdeburger Weg* tricky bergab zum Dammgraben und weiter nach Altenau. Ein knackiger Singletrail führt hier dann weiter runter zum *Okerstausee*. Jetzt wieder berghoch über Schulenberg zur *Schalke*. 
Über den Höhenweg weiter Richtung *Rammelsberg* und über Schiefergeröll-Downhill Richtung *Goslar*. Durch die mächtigen Felsformationen des *Okertals* gehts nun wieder aufwärts zu den *Kästeklippen*. 

Kurz den Superblick auf die alte Kaiserstadt Goslar genießen , den Sattel auf Halbmast gesenkt und nun ab ins Singletrailvergnügen at its best  der *Wasserfall-Trail*!! Nach einigen Slickrocks in fast ebenem Gelände gehts in engen Serpentinen steil bergab über Wasserrinnen, Fichtenwurzeln und moosüberwuchertes Grobgeröll zum *Romkerhaller Wasserfall* - 6km Adrenalinausstoß pur!!

Jetzt quälen wir uns wieder hoch zum *Salzstieg* und weiter Richtung *Bad Harzburg* zum Radau-Wasserfall. Dem *Radautal* folgend, kommen wir dann zum *Satzstieg* über dessen Wurzeln und Steine der Rückweg hoch nach *Torfhaus* führt.

Geschätzte 65-85km/1200-1600Hm


----------



## dave (5. Februar 2003)

Mensch Pan, bist Du fies ...
Es sind doch noch 113 Tage!
Wie sollen wir das bis dahin aushalten?


----------



## Rabbit (5. Februar 2003)

Und was machen wir Sonntag? 

Ich glaube, (lieber doch?) besser nix mehr, ich bin jetzt schon vom lesen ganz fertig 

Was den Günther-Schmidt-Trail angeht, den finden wir!
Ich habe da eine präzise Beschreibung!

cu, Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Und was machen wir Sonntag?
> *



Über Aschenthalshalbe, Großen Knollen und Achtermann:

Rehberger Graben, Knollenabfahrt, Odertal, Kaiserweg-Trail...

Nicht so viele Hm, dafür umso mehr Km.

Näheres folgt Freitag.


----------



## Pan (5. Februar 2003)

Bis jetzt Interesse bekundet haben:
_zuletzt aktualisiert von Rabbit: 17.02.2003, 20:00 Uhr
Nennung in der Reihenfolge der Eingänge!
_ 

Rabbit
Bischi !!  mfg, Bischi Tsetsetse, die Macht der Mods.  Welcome!! mfg Pan
Kaiowana
Foxi
Himbeertoni
selbigem seine Freundin
Dave
Steve
Hattrick
IGD
Tracer
Rainer
Me
[/list=1]
Es folgen die Heim-/Zelt-/Bullischläfer 
Schlaffi 
Gerrit
Mr. Kanister
Bodo
Lupus
[/list=1]

15 Plätze hatte ich gebunkert, mit der Option auf 20. Viel mehr sollten wir auch nicht werden, denke ich, das wird zu unübersichtlich.

[Neckmodus an]
Oder es bringt jemand ne Fahne mit, an der wir uns in dem überwiegend unübersichtlichen Gelände orientieren können.
[Neckmodus aus]

Plätze freihalten würde ich gerne noch für IGD (!!!), Beppo, Bodo, Gene, Gerrit (oder biste wieder mal am lernen??!!), Lupus, Mr. Schnabel, Schlaffis Thomas, Tracer und Andreas.

Jemand ne Ahnung, ob die noch hier mitlesen?? Oder: Wer fragt wen??


----------



## himbeertoni (5. Februar 2003)




----------



## Mr. Kanister (5. Februar 2003)

hören sich ja echt lecker an die "touren"  - schade nur das ihr immer so weit und so hoch fahren wollt 

naja - vielleicht finden sich ja im Harz noch ein paar mtb-einsteiger mit grottenschlechter kondition mit denen ich mal mitfahren kann 

würde mich freuen wenn ihr in den nächsten paar jahren sowas mal wiederholt  damit ich auch mal mitfahren kann - die wege hören sich wie schon gesagt echt nett an


----------



## Pan (5. Februar 2003)

Hey, alte Blechbüchse!!!

Nur keine falsche Scham (Bischi ist mit Dir!!  ): 

Mitgefahren - mitgelitten - mitgestorben - mitgefeiert!!!

Und???

Dabei??!!!


----------



## Pan (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Was spricht dagegen, auch den Sonntag noch zu nutzen???
> *



Außer meiner Frau...


































...eigentlich...nichts!!!! 

Hiermit verlängert bis Sonntag. Tourenvorschlag folgt Freitag.
Hauptsache ihr zieht dann auch alle mit und wollt nicht urplötzlich nen Urlaubstag zwischendrin. Abgelehnt!!! Gilt auch für Oster- und sonstige Hasen!!!


----------



## Bischi (6. Februar 2003)

> Nur keine falsche Scham (Bischi ist mit Dir!!  )



  



> Hiermit verlängert bis Sonntag. Tourenvorschlag folgt Freitag.
> Hauptsache ihr zieht dann auch alle mit und wollt nicht urplötzlich nen Urlaubstag zwischendrin. Abgelehnt!!! Gilt auch für Oster- und sonstige Hasen!!!



Ich beantrage schon mal ´ne Woche Erholungsurlaub nach Himmelfahrt..


----------



## Kaiowana (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Kanister _
> *hören sich ja echt lecker an die "touren"  - schade nur das ihr immer so weit und so hoch fahren wollt
> 
> naja - vielleicht finden sich ja im Harz noch ein paar mtb-einsteiger mit grottenschlechter kondition mit denen ich mal mitfahren kann
> *



Wir sind doch alle bei Dir. So schlimm wird es nicht. Das packst Du locker.
Komm schon, los jetzt, mach mit.

Gruß
Kaiowana


----------



## Pan (6. Februar 2003)

Hi Folks!

Iron-Gun-D (Himbeertoni´s Schätzchen is nicht mehr allein!!  hat quasi sicher zugesagt und Tracer (gibt wieder fette Stunt-Pix, hehehe) auch. 

Welcome ihr beiden!!

Hab Rabbit gebeten, die Teilnehmerliste entsprechend zu aktualisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (6. Februar 2003)

*Ich*(!) *will*(!) *auch*(!)*mitfahren*(!)
Zeit habe ich genug, Lust habe ich, meine Kondition ist inzwischen auch auf einigermaßen stabilen Niveau (Hey, Mr Kanister, wir würden uns die rote Laterne teilen...), aber ich habe ein *riesiges* Problem. Ich habe keinen passenden fahrbaren Untersatz.  Mein Treckingrad macht schon bei den Abfahrten auf den Waldautobahnen des Deisters beängstigende Geräusche, mein Rennradl ist gänzlich ungeeignet und mein (nicht vorhandenes) Mountainbike fällt sowieso flach.  
Schenkt mir wer 'nen g'scheites Radl oder 1500 Taler?


----------



## Pan (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellfish _
> *Schenkt mir wer 'nen g'scheites Radl oder 1500 Taler?  *


*

Arges Problem!!!! 

Also, ganz ehrlich: mitm Treckingrad brauchste gar nicht erst an den Start zu gehen - das(s) geht garantiert gleich am ersten Tag die Ecker oder spätestens die Ilse runter, hehehe.

Will Dich ja nicht ausschließen - is aber so!! 

Ich meine mich allerdings erinnern zu können, dass ein mir nicht gänzlich unbekannter Deister-Trailer noch so ein oder zwei Univega-Hardtails (mit excellenten Komponenten übrigens!!!) inner Garage rumstehen hat. Ob er Dir eins leiht?? Oder verkauft?? Hmmmm...keinen Schimmer....mal abwarten. Schenken is sicherlich nicht drin. 

Ansonsten hab ich noch das Univega "Rover schießmichtot" von Frauchen hier rumstehen - die is just 1623mm lang. Könnste haben (das Rad natüllich!!!  ) -  aber ob das paßt???*


----------



## Hellfish (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> Arges Problem!!!!
> 
> Also, ganz ehrlich: mitm Treckingrad brauchste gar nicht erst an den Start zu gehen - das(s) geht *garantiert* gleich am ersten Tag die Ecker oder spätestens die Ilse runter, hehehe.


Jau, weiss ich wohl, sonst wäre ich garantiert schon 'nen paar mal mit euch im Deister rumgekurvt.



> Will Dich ja nicht ausschließen - is aber so!!


Is klar. 
Ich wollte hier nur mal mein theoretisches Interesse bekunden, im Falle eines Geldsegens (Lottogewinn, guter Job, Bankirrtum zu meinen Gunsten...) mitfahren zu wollen.



> Ich meine mich allerdings erinnern zu können, dass ein mir nicht gänzlich unbekannter Deister-Trailer noch so ein oder zwei Univega-Hardtails (mit excellenten Komponenten übrigens!!!) inner Garage rumstehen hat. Ob er Dir eins leiht?? Oder verkauft?? Hmmmm...keinen Schimmer....mal abwarten. Schenken is sicherlich nicht drin.


Wenn ich Geld habe/hätte könnte man übers Kaufen reden. 
Leihen? Wäre auch 'ne Möglichkeit. Evtl könnte ich dann ja vor/bei 'ner (leichter ?!) Deistertour mal mit dem PWM (PMW = Papas und Mamas Wagen) vorbeikommen und testen, ob ich a) zum Radl und b) zu eurem Tempo kompatibel bin. 

Dieser Dir nicht gänzlich unbekannte Deister-Trailer wohnt nicht zufällig in Pohle? 



> Ansonsten hab ich noch das Univega "Rover schießmichtot" von Frauchen hier rumstehen - die is just 1623mm lang. Könnste haben (das Rad natüllich!!!  ) -  aber ob das paßt???


Hm, wenn ich mir das Fahrrad von meinem "Frauchen" ansehe (sie ist auch ca 1650 mm hoch) und mir dann vorstelle, da meine 1975 mm draufzuquetschen, dann sehe ich mich schon im nächsten Graben liegen. 

Aber auf jeden Fall bedanke ich mich für das Angebot, mal sehen was kommt...


----------



## Mr. Kanister (6. Februar 2003)

gibbet da eigentlich sowas wie nen zeltplatz inner nähe ???  Wenn ja könnt ich mich immer noch kurzfristig entscheiden...


----------



## evil_rider (7. Februar 2003)

ich glaube mit singlespeed währe ich da net sogut aufgehoben ?


----------



## Gerrit (8. Februar 2003)

Moin,
ich werde dabei sein, meinen Schlafplatz bringe ich mir mit. Irgendwo duschen wird man da wohl können, sonst gibt's eben Solar-Shower.

Fahre Sonntag ersma ne Woche ins Barziland zum biken und Schneeschuhlaufen....

 

cheers
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (8. Februar 2003)

Um den guten Pan mal ein wenig zu entlasten hier mein Tourvorschlag für den letzten Tag.

*Günther-Schmidt-Trail und der Große Knollen*

*Start: 10:00 Uhr*.

Von Torfhaus geht's auf dem *Märchenweg* richtung Oderteich. Über die Sonnenkappe hoch zum bereits bekanntem *Clausthaler Flutgraben* und weiter über die Mönchskappe zur *Ackerstraße*. Von dort geht's ab auf ausgewaschenem Waldweg und in Serpentinen über butterweichen Waldboden  nach *Sieber*  der *Günter-Schmidt-Trail*!!

Von Sieber geht's nun stark beran hoch zum *Großen Knollen*. Nach eine kleinen Stärkung folgt nun ein weiterer Leckerbissen des heutigen Tages, der Downhill runter nach *Bad Lauterberg* !!

Weiter geht's in Richtung St. Andreasberg zur *Silberhütte*. In memoriam der alten Zahnradbahn, die leider stillgelegt wurde, führt die Tour nun weiter über deren ehemalige Trasse. Ab dem *Glockenberg* folgt dann eine sehr schwere Abfahrt hinunter zum Wäschegrund. Ein felsiger Singletrail verlangt einiges an  Geschick.

Vorbei an Skiliften des *Matthias-Schmidt-Hang* geht es wieder einmal bergauf. Es folgt ein weiterer Singletrail hinab zum *Engelsburger Teich*. Danach fährt man im großen Bogen auf vorwiegend geschotterten Forstwegen um *St. Andreasberg* herum.

Nun wird's wieder etwas rauher, der Weg am Sonnenberger Graben entlang ist trotzdem traumhaft.
Der anschließende Trail von Sonnenberg zum *Oderteich* könnte ein Klassiker werden. Wurzeln und Holzbohlen schütteln einen ordentlich durch. Vom Oderteich geht's dann über den Märchenweg zurück nach Torfhaus.

Höhen-/Kilometer? ca. 65 km, ca. 1600 Hm? Mal sehen, am letzten Tag wohl etwas viel!
Da müssen wir wohl noch tauschen!


----------



## Pan (8. Februar 2003)

Da is man mal ein paar Stunden nicht im Thema (komme grad aus Ffm), schon verselbstständigt sich hier alles: 

Erstmal fetten Dank an Rabbit! 

Teilnehmerliste auf neuestem Stand *und* den vierten Tag verplant. Wollte ich ja gestern machen, habs aber nicht geschafft, sorry!

Tja, Rabbit, so ähnlich hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Das einzige, was ich zu bemängeln habe: wenn wir den Günter-Schmidt-Trail nochmal fahren, wird das ne ziemliche Monsterrunde von Pi mal Daumen 90km. Und der Anstieg von Sieber hoch zum Knollen?? Hab ich mal vor Jahren gemacht - hefti, heftig, heftig!!!

Würde daher lieber über die *Aschenthalshalbe* (falls sich noch jemand erinnert: da hatte Hattrick letztes Jahr den Platten) zum Großen Knollen aufsteigen. 

Rest: *D´accord!!!*


----------



## Rabbit (8. Februar 2003)

So, damit ihr eine ungefähre Vorstellung von den bevorstehenden Strapazen bekommt habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht die Touren mit dem Kartenmaterial der Top50-CD zu visualisieren.
Ist sicher keine exakte Darstellung trifft aber sicher den grobe geplanten Verlauf 

Hier mal die Karte von Tag2:






Die anderen Tage findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum

Die geplante Tour für den vierten Tag werden wir wohl noch mit einer anderen Tour tauschen. Die längste Tour am letzten Tag wäre wohl ein wenig heftig!
Ausserdem sei noch die Bemerkung erlaubt, daß keine der Touren als fix zu sehen ist. Bitte lediglich als Vorschläge betrachten!

Wer also z.B. mit dem Magdeburger Weg noch 'ne Rechnung offen hat, kann natürlich gerne versuchen, diese noch am letzten Tag zu begleichen 

Bis denn,
Harry


----------



## Mr. Kanister (9. Februar 2003)

@ Rabbit
sind ja ganz nette karten .... wo bekommt man denn diese cd - bzw. was is das genau für eine  ????

sind da auch noch kleinere maßstäbe druff ???



Ich frag nur weil ich vom harz keine gescheiten  karten hab und weil das ja nicht ganz ungünstig wäre - zumal ich dann auch mal abkürzen könnte


----------



## Hellfish (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> So, damit ihr eine ungefähre Vorstellung von den bevorstehenden Strapazen bekommt habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht die Touren mit dem Kartenmaterial der Top50-CD zu visualisieren.
> Ist sicher keine exakte Darstellung trifft aber sicher den grobe geplanten Verlauf


Kannst Du mir die Overlays mal per Mail schicken?

Danke!


----------



## Pan (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ausserdem sei noch die Bemerkung erlaubt, daß keine der Touren als fix zu sehen ist. *



Hehehehe.....

...freu´ mich jetzt schon auf die Auswertung *"Planung - Durchführung - Kontrolle"* !!!!

Naja, was solls. Bange machen gilt nicht!!!


----------



## Mr. Kanister (11. Februar 2003)

oder auch nicht  - wenn ihr ein bissl schneller fahrt

soll heißen ich werd wohl auch antanzen - allerdings wohl nicht die ganze Zeit über

Hab nämlich in der Nähe vom Torfhaus nen Zeltplatz entdeckt - wenn es den da immer noch geben sollte bin ich ja ganz flexibel .... vorausgesetzt ihr habt nichts gegen einen weiteren teilnehmer einzuwenden


----------



## Pan (12. Februar 2003)

Mr. Kanister!! Jungspund!!!

Willkommen im Team und Hochachtung, dass Du Dich der Herausforderung stellst - wenn auch nicht die ganze Zeit!!! 

Würde Dir jedoch empfehlen, zumindest den ersten Tag dabei zu sein - die kürzeste Tour, die meisten Höhenmeter und die geilsten Trails!! 

ätt all: 
Alternative 4ter Tag:
Falls die vorhergehenden Tage zu streßig waren, wie wärs mit Sonntag gaaanz gaaanz früh aufstehen, rauf zum Brocken, *Sonnenaufgang genießen* (ich sagte ja: früh aufstehen!!!), bei Kaffee und Kuchen abchillen, büschen Trails Richtung Schierke oder übern Eckersprung runter lullen, gegen Mittag duschen, packen....uuuunnnnd tschüß!

Nur so ne Idee...`tschuldigung....durchlebe wohl grad ne präpubertäre romantische Phase...


----------



## Hattrick (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Nur so ne Idee...`tschuldigung....durchlebe wohl grad ne präpubertäre romantische Phase... *



@Pan: Das mußt Du mir einmal erklären wie das kommen konnte  
Meine HT´s sind übrigens NICHT zu verkaufen


----------



## Kaiowana (13. Februar 2003)

Hi,
ja, das hat auch was. Ich richte mich der Mehrheit.

Gruß
Kaiowanarost:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Interesse, Statements, Gegenvorschläge??? *


Sag mal, Pan, gibt es da eigentlich eine Möglichkeit unsere besten Stücke sicher unterzustellen?

Oder "hauen" wir die Abends immer alle in Gerrits Transporter? 

Und wie sieht's denn nun mit der Halbpension aus? Ich denke da sollten wir, der Gruppendynamik wegen entweder Alle oder Keiner!
Wie steht der Rest dazu?

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Bischi (13. Februar 2003)

Also ohne genug Essen geht schon mal gaaaaaaar nix


----------



## foxi (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Und wie sieht's denn nun mit der Halbpension aus? *


kommt wohl auf die Zeiten an, die für das Abendessen gelten, hab keine Lust drauf ne Tour abzubrechen oder zu Ende zu hetzen damit wir Essen fasten können. Ansonsten Preislich ist das ganze natürlich ne Überlegung wert. Pan wie siehts mit ner Speisekarte aus ? 

Den Brocken bei Sonnenaufgang genießen sollten wir vor Ort entscheiden finde es ist ne Dolle Idee wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

@Harry: DAUSEND DANK Päckchen ist angekommen


----------



## dave (14. Februar 2003)

@Harry: Cooles Avatar, jetzt biste ein richtiges IBC-Bunny! 

Zur Halbpension ...
Ich weiß ja nicht wie abgeschieden die Hütte ist. Wenn die Gastro-Betriebe weiter weg liegen sollten, wäre Halbpension schon bequemer. Dann könnten wir direkt nach dem Duschen daran gehen, das Loch im Magen zu stopfen


----------



## Kaiowana (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *@Harry: Cooles Avatar, jetzt biste ein richtiges IBC-Bunny!
> 
> Zur Halbpension ...
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie abgeschieden die Hütte ist. Wenn die Gastro-Betriebe weiter weg liegen sollten, wäre Halbpension schon bequemer. Dann könnten wir direkt nach dem Duschen daran gehen, das Loch im Magen zu stopfen  *



Moin moin,
der Meinung bin ich auch.
Halbpension ist doch gut (vor allem bei dem Preis).

Gruß
Kaiowana


----------



## Bodo (14. Februar 2003)

Plätze freihalten würde ich gerne noch für IGD (!!!), Beppo, Bodo, Gene, Gerrit (oder biste wieder mal am lernen??!!), Lupus, Mr. Schnabel, Schlaffis Thomas, Tracer und Andreas.

Hallo Pan,
also Unterkunft brauchst du für mich nicht reservieren, gleiches
gilt wohl auch für Lupus. Termin haben wir aber auf dem Zettel. 
Ich würde dann im Auto schlafen.
 Werde mich da kurzfristig entscheiden , wenn
es nämlich hakt, dann geht´s zum Surfen an die See.

 Danke, dass du noch an uns gedacht hast. Musste die letzten
Monate eine Bike- Abstinenz durchziehen, um eine kleine OP
aus zu kurieren 
Was ist Ostern denn geplant oder ist Schlaffi
für die Ostertouren zuständig?? 

.


----------



## Tracer (14. Februar 2003)

Also..... wenn mein Arbeitgeber es zu laesst bin ich schon an dem 29.05 mit dabei........vielleicht auch Andy (Andreas) und noch weitere aus Hamburg Bergedorf.......... Wenn nicht, werde ich nur fuers Wochenende kommen. Werde bis dahin fleissig trainieren..........moechte nicht hinter IGD hinter her fahren......!
Gruss.
Willy


----------



## MrSchnabel (17. Februar 2003)

Hoi, alle...

ich kämpfe schon seit mehreren Wochen mit einem Muskelfaserriss im Schulterbereich. Der will und will nicht weggehen. Muss jetzt wahrscheinlich erst einmal zum Orthopäden und abwarten was der Facharzt dazu sagt.

@Pan
Danke nochmal für die Reservierung, aber ich weiss noch gar nicht ob ich mit kann. Man sagt ja immer, dass Schulterverletzungen arg lange andauern. :-/

Voll asi alles *grrr* .... 

Wünsche euch verletzungsfreie Tage


----------



## Pan (17. Februar 2003)

Hi Folks!

So, habe heute 15 Betten in der Torfhaushütte geblockt:
-3x2 Betten
-3x3 Betten.

Änderungen leider möglich (also auch Matrazenlager), da sich noch eine andere Gruppe angemeldet und bereits gezahlt hat. Die bleiben aber nur bis Samstag. Die Hüttenwirtin versucht ihr möglichstes (ihr liegt die Sektion Hameln, in der ich glücklicherweise Mitglied bin, ja sooo am Herzen  ). 
Sicher haben wir aber zwei 2-Bett-Zimmer.
Eins für die Ladies - oder für Himbeertoni und Lady und die zweite Lady darf sich das andere mit dem Biker ihrer Wahl teilen...oder falls zwei nicht hetero sind...oder für die Nichtschnarcher...oder FÜR die beiden Schnarcher (gelle, Hattrick??!!  )...oder wir machen ne Tombola...oder...mir wumpe, schlafe eh aufm Sofa im Flur (Insider!!!)...

Werde in den nächsten Tagen den "Vorschuß" von 15 Betten x 3 Übernachtungen x 11 Euro überweisen.

Wer sicher ein Bett möchte, überweist mir bitte *33 EUR* auf das *Konto 580 830 834* bei der *SPK Schaumburg (BLZ: 255 514 80)*.
Verwendungszweck: *Trailfestival*

Bis zum *15. März* sollte das Geld bei mir eingehen. Bis zum 20ten kann ich die Differenz nämlich noch stornieren und zurück erhalten, so dass ich nicht auf meinen Auslagen sitzen bleibe.

Ansonsten hab ich mal Halbpension fest gebucht - 14 Euro pennen plus 8 Euro fressen mal drei - so, nun denkt mal selber weiter!! .
Essenzeiten sind recht flexibel. Bis 21:00 Uhr gibts auf alle Fälle was.

Bikes können wir in der hauseigenen Garage unterbringen.

Was vergessen? Meinungen, Statements, Anregungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bodo _
> *Was ist Ostern denn geplant oder ist Schlaffi
> für die Ostertouren zuständig?? *



...same procedure as last year, Mister "Tape-your-Bike": 

Schicke Karfreitagstour!! 

Treffpunkt: Penny-Markt Hasselfelde
Zeit: 09:00 Uhr
Orga: Schlaffi und Harzbiker...würd ich mal sagen...


----------



## Rabbit (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Treffpunkt: Penny-Markt Hasselfelde
> Zeit: 09:00 Uhr
> Orga: Schlaffi und Harzbiker...würd ich mal sagen... *


Kann man sich dafür auch schon irgendwo anmelden? 


> *
> Wer sicher ein Bett möchte, überweist mir bitte 33 EUR auf das Konto ...
> *


Sollst Du bekommen mein Gutster. Prima Organisation! 
Achso, wegen der Zimmerbelegung:
Ich reise zwar vorraussichtlich mit Bischi an, trotzdem *hetero*! 
Und wir nehmen sicher gerne noch foxi bei uns auf, wegen seiner Nichtschnarcheigenschaft 

BTW: Handelt es sich bei der anderen Gruppe auch um MTB'ler?


----------



## schlaffi (18. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute ich übernehme die Ostertour ...
Ich melde mich später noch genauer dazu
Treffpunkt ist ja schon klar  oder ?


----------



## Bodo (19. Februar 2003)

Hey Schlaffi,

somit hätten wir dich wohl jetzt aus dem Winterschlaf
geholt. 
Gut so!!


----------



## schlaffi (23. Februar 2003)

Hi bodo .
Wiso Winterschlaf ?
Ich war zwar ein büsschen faul etwas zu schreiben, bin aber fleißig gefahren, bin etwas gesnowbordet und oft gefeiert   
ist doch kein Winterschlaf oder ?


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (4. März 2003)

Hi Pan!

leider habe ich den Freitag nicht frei bekommen, somit wollte ich erst am Samstag morgen anreisen. Wann startet Ihr am Samstag? Ist es möglich, nur für 2 Nächte zu reservieren?

Teilnehmer wären: IGD, Tracer und ev. Andreas

Wenn wir zu dritt kämen, nehmen wir ein 3er Zimmer, ansonsten das 2 Bett-Zimmer.

Bis bald,

Doris   

PS: mein derzeitiger Trainingszustand ist super...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Iron-Gun-D _
> *leider habe ich den Freitag nicht frei bekommen, somit wollte ich erst am Samstag morgen anreisen. Wann startet Ihr am Samstag? Ist es möglich, nur für 2 Nächte zu reservieren?]*


*

Geht!




Original geschrieben von Iron-Gun-D 
PS: mein derzeitiger Trainingszustand ist super............... 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich hatte es befürchtet... *


----------



## Rabbit (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Iron-Gun-D _
> *Ist es möglich, nur für 2 Nächte zu reservieren?*


Habe ich was verpasst? Ist nicht Sonntagabend allgemeine Abreise?! Muß ich mir den Montag nun noch frei nehmen? 

Bitte klärt mich auf!


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (5. März 2003)

Sorry, ich habe es mit Pfingsten verwechselt.

Es ist nur 1 Nacht...........


----------



## Rabbit (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Iron-Gun-D _
> *Teilnehmer wären: IGD, Tracer und ev. Andreas
> 
> Wenn wir zu dritt kämen, nehmen wir ein 3er Zimmer, ansonsten das 2 Bett-Zimmer.*


Hm, also kommen auch Andreas und Tracer erst am Samstag? Wollen oder können die auch nicht den Freitag frei bekommen?
Ich würde die Teilnehmerliste dahingehend dann gerne Aktualisieren!

BTW: Ich habe alle wichtigen Punkte wie auch die Teilnehmerliste jetzt im Eröffnungsbeitrag von Pan zusammengefasst. So entfällt ggf. das lästige durchsuchen des ganzen Themas 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## himbeertoni (5. März 2003)

sorry, ich dussel brauch nochmal die kontonummer


----------



## Rabbit (5. März 2003)

@himbeertoni: You got PM 
BTW: Die Kontonummer findest Du auch etwa 11 Beiträge über diesem hier  (allerdings fehlt dort Pans bürgerlicher Name)
Noch jemand ohne gültigen Fahrschein?


----------



## Beppo (12. März 2003)

Moin Moin,

...ich hab´frei...          ...

ist noch ein Bett o.ä. frei?? 

Ich kann/darf/mill mit!!

Gruß Beppo


----------



## Gerrit (18. März 2003)

Moin!

Da mein Kleinwagen jetzt ein 6-Sitzer ist, biete ich den Nordischen Jungs und Mädels eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab A7 Soltau Ost an. 5 Leute könnten mit (2 müssen denn abba entgegen der Fahrtrichtung sitzen).  Bikes passen auch noch rein (sofern nich jeder jeweils ein Harcore-, Touren-, Eisdielen- und weiß-nich-was-noch Rad mitschleppt).
An Polstermaterial (Wolldecke) denken. 
Autos können bei mir aufm Hof stehenbleiben (wie war die Telefonnummer von dem Polen noch...??) 
 

Bis denn
Gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (18. März 2003)

Moin Gerrit,


> Da mein Kleinwagen jetzt ein 6-Sitzer ist ...


Ein 6 Sitzer, wo 6 Personen reinpassen + 6 Bikes + 6 x kleines Gepäck für ein langes Wochenende?!
Fährst Du jetzt einen 7,49 Tonner?


> ... biete ich den Nordischen Jungs und Mädels eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab A7 Soltau Ost an.


Ich würde dann auf dein Angebot gerne zurückkommen. Ich benötige dann 2 Plätzte für Bischi und mich. Bischi's Rad fällt aber ein wenig unter die Kategorie _Harcore-Eisdielen-Freedownridehiller_ 
An Polstermaterial wird gedacht!
Alles weitere/konkretere dann per PM/Email!


> Autos können bei mir aufm Hof stehenbleiben (wie war die Telefonnummer von dem Polen noch...??)


Aha, hast Du jetzt einen neuen Studentenjob im Exportgeschäft? 
Gruß,
Harry


----------



## boarder24 (14. April 2003)

Hey

Ich komme aus Hildesheim und würde auch gerne an dieser Aktion im Harz teilnehmen. Da ich jedoch wieder SChüler bin, würde ich in meinem Bulli schlafen. Wieviel Leute nehmen denn so teil und wie fit sollte ich sein ? Kann es schlecht einschätzen da ich meist alleine fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boarder24 _
> *Wieviel Leute nehmen denn so teil ...*


Ja, hast Du denn den ersten Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen? 
In diesem steht auch die Teilnehmerliste!


> *... und wie fit sollte ich sein ? Kann es schlecht einschätzen da ich meist alleine fahre. *


Ich denke, das komplette Leistungsspektrum ist am "Start" 
Da wir aber keine Rennen/Marathon fahren wollen und jeder auf seine Kosten kommen soll wird das schon passen.
Ausserdem wurden hier ja schon die geplanten Touren beschrieben (mit Angaben der zu erwartenden Hm und kM) und da kann man doch in etwa abschätzen, was auf einen zukommt.

Ich werde dich dann in der Teilnehmerliste mal zu den Bulli-/Zelt-/Heimschläfern eintragen!


----------



## Gerrit (16. April 2003)

coole Wortschöpfung....




> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> * ....Harcore-Eisdielen-Freedownridehiller *




Ma kuckn, wann es in der BIKE oder einer einer ähnlichen Bravo ENDLICH mal einen TEST der vom Schweißen noch warmen  Harcore-Freedownridehiller  (ich krieg mich kaum ein....) gibt. Ich bin ja sooooooo
GESPANNT  


Bis gleich oder so
Gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> * coole Wortschöpfung....
> Ich bin ja sooooooo GESPANNT  *


In Bischis PROFIL kannst Du dir ja mal anschauen, was das "Tüdelding" so mit Bischi treibt!


----------



## Gerrit (9. Mai 2003)

Moin Loide,

unerwarteterweise kommen mein Mädel und mein Sohn (3,5 Jahre alt) mit. Mit Rabbit, Bischi und Kai ist der Bus also voll....

Gibt es eigentlich ein paar Anfänger, vielleicht sogar Mädels bei der Harztour? Mein Frollein hat nämlich gerade unseren Sport als den einzig wahren   entdeckt und würde sich auch ganz gern mal auf Harzer Trails tummeln, während ich dann jemanden auf seinem 12" bike durch den Morast schieben muss  

ersma
Gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Gibt es eigentlich ein paar Anfänger, vielleicht sogar Mädels bei der Harztour?*


Also, Mädels gibbet bisher drei Nennungen, als da wären STEF1 (Steffi), IGD (Iron-Gun-Doris)  und Himbeertoni's Frollein.
Von Steffi und Doris würde ich bei der Benutzung des Begriffs "Anfänger" wohl eins zwischen die Hörner bekommen, Himbeertonis Froilein kenne ich nicht.
Gerne bin ich aber bereit an einem der Tage von der großen Tour abstand zu nehmen und eine "Anfängerrunde" zu drehen. Ich denke Bischi wird es mir danken und ebenfalls gerne mitfahren 

So kann ich dein Frollein mal näher kennenlernen während Du deinen Kleinen durch den Morast schiebst


----------



## dave (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Also, Mädels gibbet bisher drei Nennungen *



Es sind sogar vier! Evil (Gudrun) kommt auch mit. Aber keine Sorge, so evil ist sie gar ned ... eine Anfängerin aber auch nicht!


----------



## gage_ (9. Mai 2003)

Und Kinder fahren auch mit .. macht keinen Sch...? 

Kann man sowas in einen Anhaenger montieren?


----------



## Pan (9. Mai 2003)

> _Kann man sowas in einen Anhaenger montieren?  [/B]_


_

Tja...bei solchen Augen bekommt das Leben einfach einen anderen Wert...

Einfach nur schön das Bild...........


.....freu´ mich für euch drei!!! _


----------



## Gerrit (10. Mai 2003)

@gageC: Deine Lütte ist echt süß - Glückwunsch!!! Bei DEN Augen  werden dir vermutlich schon die Kindergartenjungs die Bude einrennen  

Von Wiesmann gibt's übrigens nen geilen einspurigen gefederten Trailer  

cheers
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (11. Mai 2003)

Pan .. wie recht Du doch hast   

Gerrit ... die Frage ist, kommen die Kindergartenjungs an den Stacheldrahtzaeunen vorbei, die ich zum Schutz meiner Kleenen errichten werde 

Und der Wiesmann Singletrailer steht schon aufm Zettel - ist nur glaub noch ein bisschen frueh dafuer. Aber Oma(s) und Mama konnte ich schon davon ueberzeugen


----------



## himbeertoni (12. Mai 2003)

ihr sturmfesten nordschen frauens und mannen.......leider,leider müssen wir euch mitteilen, das wir nicht teilnehmen können.......
beruflich bedingt, wir müssen beide arbeiten.........

mit ner träne im auge, superviel spass euch allen und kette rechts , himbeertoni


----------



## kjj (22. Mai 2003)

So wie's aussieht, bin ich auch dabei. Wie siehts denn mit der Torfhaushütte aus? Sind noch Plätze frei? Im Auto pennen fällt bei mir ganz klar aus, müßte mich sonst frühzeitig um ein Alternativasyl bemühen...


----------



## Pan (23. Mai 2003)

Kriegen Dich schon noch unter...


----------



## Evil (23. Mai 2003)

hi, 

gibts eigentlich noch was, was man dringend wissen, beachten oder dabeihaben müsste?
und wann sollen wir am donnerstag da sein (wir koblenzer müssen ein bisschen anfahrt mit einplanen )
ansonsten dann bis nächste woche mit hoffentlich ganz viel sonne

cu


----------



## dave (23. Mai 2003)

Bis spätestens 12 Uhr sollen wir da sein. Dann können wir uns auch direkt in die erste Tour stürzen 
Ich rufe Dich später noch an 

Bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Evil _
> *hi,
> 
> gibts eigentlich noch was, was man dringend wissen, beachten oder dabeihaben müsste?*


Wie Du schon selber sagtest: Am besten solltet ihr die Sonne dabei haben!!! 
Seit etwa 1 1/2 Wochen ist es hier oben in HH nämlich mehr oder mehr am "schiffen". Allerdings ist auf Wetter.DE zu lesen, daß die Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit am kommenden Donnerstag in Braunlage nur noch 30% beträgt und sich durchaus auch die Sonne am Nachmittag blicken lassen soll *FREU*
Natürlich solltet ihr aber auf jeden Fall Kleidung auch für kälteres Klima mitnehmen, der Harz ist ja schon Mittelgebirge und auch da kann das Wetter schon mal schnell umschlagen und plötzlich ist 5-7 Grad kälter. Also, wer hat sollte Arm- und Beinlinge einpacken 

Ansonsten meine ich, hat Dave meine Handynummer so daß ihr ggf. mitteilen könnt wenn ihr im Stau steckt oder ihr euch aus anderen Gründen verspäten solltet.

Schönes Wochenende,
Harry


----------



## gage_ (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Also, wer hat sollte Arm- und Beinlinge einpacken*



Du scheinst von den Dingern echt angetan zu sein, Du redest ja kaum mehr von was Anderem (den Blondinenwitz mal ausgenommen )


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo Gregor,

einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Kleinen, die ist ja absolut süüüsss, darf man sie mal ausborgen? 

Ein herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an Deine Frau,

Doris


----------



## foxi (23. Mai 2003)

@Gage: Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs und alles gute für die Zukunft. Stachedrahtzaun gute Idee. Vergess aber nicht die Überwachungskammera Bewegungsmelder und ne Handfeuerwaffe, ich weiss worüber ich rede habe zwei Töchter mittlerweile aber schon 13/18 alt. Da gehts zu wie im Taubenschlag  

@all: Was mitbringen ? Ich mein laturlich guuuteee Lauunnee 

@Iron-gun-D : Glückwunsch, zum neuen Bike und auch noch so eine Lite-Version das ist ja doping 4you - Willkommen im Club


----------



## Gerrit (25. Mai 2003)

Moin,
leider muss ich das Ganze abblasen. Kommt mal wieder alles auf nen Haufen - und dann auch ausgerechnet an dem WE. SCH*****!!!!!!!!

wat soll's

Viel Spaß und körperliche Unversehrtheit!

gerrit


----------



## Lupus (25. Mai 2003)

Pan, 
komme mit Stefan, der auch ein Bulli hat u. Eigenversorger ist.
Duschen wäre praktisch 

Lupus


----------



## LaughingMoon (26. Mai 2003)

... ich muss Freitag und Samstag arbeiten. Wenn mir aber einer der Teilnehmer eine Handy-Nummer schickt, schneie ich vielleicht (d.h. ziemlich sicher) am Sonntag rein.

Gruß
Alberto


----------



## Badehose (26. Mai 2003)

Nach den traumatischen Erlebnissen in Altenau  ist dringend eine therapeutischen Maßnahme notwendig. Mountainbiken soll doch Spaß machen ...  
Deshalb sehr spät und spontan meine Zusage.

Wie sieht es denn bezüglich Mitfahrgelegenheiten aus? Alleine fahren macht nicht so viel Sinn.
Biete mich natürlich auch an. Mein PKW fasst drei Mann + Räder.

Hatte eigentlich nur bis Samstag einschließlich geplant. Passe mich aber gerne den Mitfahrern an und erhöhe auf Sonntag.


----------



## gage_ (27. Mai 2003)

Doris .. danke  Ausleihen? Hmm .. steht momentan *gar nicht zur Debatte* .. frag noch mal in einiger Zeit 

Foxi .. auch danke  13? 18?  Wie? Die bleiben nicht so klein? 

Wuensche Euch allen viel Spass im Harz!


----------



## spacerider (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Himbeertoni und seine Freundin mußten leider aus beruflichen Gründen absagen.
> Gerrit hat heute ebenfalls absagen müssen (25.05.2003)
> ...


Freue ich mich Ihnen mitteilen zu können das mein Erscheinen am 29. bis 12:00 Uhr gesichert ist 
Damit wieder was für die + Quote getan 
cu tomorow
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (28. Mai 2003)

juhu, boah gerade Feierabend und @home. Endlich langes Bike-Wochenende.
Auf das das Wetter ab morgen megariesenaffentittengeil wird  7:00 Aufstehen 
8:00 auf zu Pan
9:30 Abfahrt ins Paradise

achja, ick bring noch ne Kiste Köpi mit, für den schlummertrunk


----------



## Rabbit (29. Mai 2003)

Jetzt geht's los


----------



## Hattrick (1. Juni 2003)

weitere folgen in kürze

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=477&cat=500&thumb=1


----------



## Pan (2. Juni 2003)

Tach Jungs!

Hab´s tatsächlich geschafft, ein Foto-Album anzulegen und Fotos hochzuladen --->Harz-Impressionen 

Sind leider erst zwei von meiner früh morgendlichen Solo-Tour. Der Rest der Fotos ist zu groß. 

Hilfe!!! Wie krieg ich die klein???


----------



## Bischi (2. Juni 2003)

damit 

Kann auch batch-verarbeitung 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Hattrick (2. Juni 2003)

@PAN: Du hast alles was Du brauchst auf Deinem Computer.
wann hast Du Zeit für eine "Blitzkurs" ?


----------

